# Videos vom Camcorder in MPEG2 oder AVI Format?



## julchen (12. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Sony Camcorder DV. Ich möchte nun die aufgenommenen Bilder von der Kamera auf die Festplatte bringen um diese dann auf DVD zu brennen und auf meinen DVD Player am Fernsehen abzuspielen. Ich nutze dafür das Programm von Cyberlink DVD Creator weil dieses recht einfach ist. Nun hab ich die Möglichkeit einzustellen ob das Video in MPEG2 oder AVI Format überspielt werden soll. Was ist besser für meine späteren Zwecke? Was muss ich sonst noch beachten und wie bekomme ich dann die Dateien auf die DVD gebrannt, bzw. mit welchem Programm?

LG
Julchen


----------



## vfl_freak (12. September 2008)

Moin Julchen,

*AVI* ist ein von Microsoft ist ein von Microsoft definiertes Video-Containerformat, bei dem Audio- und Videodaten ineinander verzahnt sind.
*MPEG 2* ist der Standard zur Videodekodierung mit Videokompression und Audiokodierung mit Audiokompression. In beiden Fällen ist es eine verlustbehaftete Kompression/Datenreduktion.
Über spezielle Vor- und Nachteile kannst Du Dich bei Wikipedia informieren!

Ich würde möglichst immer mit AVI arbeiten, um die Informationsverluste zu vermeiden!!

Da ich das erwähnte Programm "_Cyberlink DVD Creator_" nicht kenne, kann ich nichts dazu sagen, wie Du dort die Takes bearbeiten und anschließend brennen kannst. 
Ich selbst verwende Magix Video Deluxe für alle Arbeitsschritte: Aufnehmen von der Kamera, Schneiden und dann fertige DVD erzeugen !! ;-)

Hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## darkframe (12. September 2008)

Hi,

vfl_freak hat ja schon einiges gesagt.

Eine kleine Anmerkung sei jedoch erlaubt. Da AVI ein Containerformat ist, können in einer AVI-Datei Video/Audio in verschiedenen Formaten enthalten sein. Das können Microsoft-Formate wie Video for Windows sein, aber auch Indeo, XVid, DIVX und andere. Das Format, in dem die Kamera aufzeichnet, nennt sich DV AVI, also Digital Video in einem AVI-Container (kleine m.E. notwendige Spitzfindigkeit  ).

Das Programm, das Du verwendest, nutze ich zwar ebenfalls nicht, aber auch ich würde grundsätzlich die Übertragung in AVI vornehmen. Dabei stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das Cyberlink-Programm überhaupt DV AVI beherrscht oder eine Umwandlung in einen anderen Codec, wie z.B. Video for Windows, vornimmt (daher die oben erwähnte Spitzfindigkeit). Falls es DV AVI nicht beherrscht, wäre es fast egal, was Du nimmst, Hauptsache der Rechner ist schnell genug.

Die direkte Umwandlung bei der Übertragung hat nämlich grundsätzlich den Nachteil, dass dabei die Rechneranforderungen ziemlich hoch liegen, wenn die Umwandlung im Rechner und nicht extern mit Hilfe z.B. einer entsprechenden Encoderkarte erfolgt. Ist der Rechner nicht schnell genug, werden bei der Umwandlung/Übertragung mehr oder weniger Einzelbilder verloren gehen.

Ideal wäre daher die Übertragung über Firewire in DV AVI, weil dabei keine Formatumwandlung erfolgt, wenn das verwendete Programm das unterstützt, wie z.B. das Magix-Programm, das vfl_freak erwähnte. Wenn Dein Programm das auch unterstützt, dann lautet die klare Empfehlung: Übertragung über Firewire in DV AVI. Unterstützt es das nicht, dann würde ich zur Übertragung ein anderes Programm verwenden. Die AVI-Dateien sind zwar recht groß (ca. 13GB für eine Stunde Video), aber am einfachsten zu bearbeiten und außerdem komprimiert DV AVI fast verlustlos.

Zum Brennen: Da das Programm, das Du verwendest, DVD Creator heißt, gehe ich mal ganz stark davon aus, dass Du damit auch DVDs erzeugen kannst.


----------

